# Fishing in or near valdosta? UPDATE!!! Leaving in the morning!!



## nickf11 (Jan 25, 2011)

I'm thinking about going down to Valdosta to visit some friends that go to Valdosta state on my spring break but spring break just won't be spring break without a little fishing for me. Is there any public fishing within 45 minutes or so of campus? I read the article about Pat Cullen but it seems like all his fishing is done on private ponds. Any help would be great, thanks.

Update: 
Alright guys, It's spring break and I spent the first half of the week at Oconee. I'm headed down to VSU in the morning. While down there, we are gonna fish Banks Lake, Lake Nichols, and Rays Millpond. It's all new to me, so if anyone has any pointers for these places that they don't mind sharing on here or in a P.M, I'd really apreciate it. Tight lines,
Nick


----------



## bigdaddyrabbit77 (Jan 25, 2011)

Yes. I live in Valdosta... You have rays mill pond, banks lake, paradise fish camp, reed bingum (in adel), in tiffton there is the PFA with about 63 ponds and lakes to chosse from if you have your WMA stamp... All of those are open to the public and are 45- 60 from VSU.   Good luck.  I would go to tiffton because they have every kind of fishing you ever wanted to do in one place ....


----------



## Tomboy Boots (Jan 25, 2011)

bigdaddyrabbit77 said:


> Yes. I live in Valdosta... You have rays mill pond, banks lake, paradise fish camp, reed bingum (in adel), in tiffton there is the PFA with about 63 ponds and lakes to chosse from if you have your WMA stamp... All of those are open to the public and are 45- 60 from VSU.   Good luck.  I would go to tiffton because they have every kind of fishing you ever wanted to do in one place ....



What he said... plus Lake Nicholls and Pope's Pond in Brooks Co., and of course there's always the Withlacoochee River and the Little River, both less than 5 miles from VSU.


----------



## nickf11 (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks a bunch guys! I think that helped me make up my mind! 

I have fished paradise pfa in tifton and would rather try a few new places.

Thanks again. 

Also, are all of these lakes/rivers boater friendly? I planned on taking down my 16 ft john boat w/ a 25 hp on it.


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 26, 2011)

How friendly the rivers are depends upon their height at that time.  It varies GREATLY.  Rays Millpond is full of stumps and cypress knees, but there are marked trails.  You just need to be careful.  Public Browns Pond, aka Paradise is boat friendly.  Banks Lake has a lot of stick ups, but I've seen bass boats in there with 200's on the back.  Just be careful and take it easy.


----------



## nickf11 (Jan 26, 2011)

Yea, I planned on just taking it easy, I looked at a few online reviews. Just wasn't sure if all of the places had ramps and whether or not you can run a motor in all of them. Thanks MudDucker.


----------



## TIGHTLINES44 (Jan 26, 2011)

nickf11- I just moved down to Valdosta from California. Did you have any luck? Where did you go? Please feel free to share any information, as this is a whole new world to me. Thanks, bud.


----------



## nickf11 (Jan 26, 2011)

Tightlines44,

PM sent


----------



## 7smitty14 (Jan 26, 2011)

I prefer banks or nichols. Withlacoochee river can be great for bass putting in at knights ferry and going down or up but you better know where rocks and logs are or you can tear up a boat . if anyone is new to valdosta and wants to schedule a trip to any of these places let me know and i wd be glad to take someone and show them how great these places can be. Lake nichols holds lots of big fish and are not hard to catch most of the time


----------



## nickf11 (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks smitty


----------



## turkeytrot29 (Jan 26, 2011)

7smitty14 said:


> I prefer banks or nichols. Withlacoochee river can be great for bass putting in at knights ferry and going down or up but you better know where rocks and logs are or you can tear up a boat . if anyone is new to valdosta and wants to schedule a trip to any of these places let me know and i wd be glad to take someone and show them how great these places can be. Lake nichols holds lots of big fish and are not hard to catch most of the time



where is lake nichols? never heard of it?


----------



## nickf11 (Jan 26, 2011)

Hey turkeytrot, it's in brooks county. here's a link if it helps. I searched it as well as most of the other lakes after reading this. 

http://www.fishingworks.com/lakes/georgia/brooks/pavo/lake-nichols/

I didnt know either. Have you still been fishin paradise? haven't been down since last march when you gave me some pointers


----------



## turkeytrot29 (Jan 27, 2011)

nickf11 said:


> Hey turkeytrot, it's in brooks county. here's a link if it helps. I searched it as well as most of the other lakes after reading this.
> 
> http://www.fishingworks.com/lakes/georgia/brooks/pavo/lake-nichols/
> 
> I didnt know either. Have you still been fishin paradise? haven't been down since last march when you gave me some pointers



Thanks man, I havnt been out there lately but plan on hitting it hard within the next week or so!


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 27, 2011)

Nichols used to be closed during duck season.


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 27, 2011)

nickf11 said:


> Yea, I planned on just taking it easy, I looked at a few online reviews. Just wasn't sure if all of the places had ramps and whether or not you can run a motor in all of them. Thanks MudDucker.



All three lakes I mentioned have improved ramps.  Banks is probably the most improved, because it is a federal facility.  It is free too.  Rays has a small charge ($1 I think) and Paradise has a charge.  Not sure what it is.


----------



## Tomboy Boots (Jan 27, 2011)

MudDucker said:


> Nichols used to be closed during duck season.



It is still closed during duck season  I'm glad you thought to mention that too because I was just thinking spring break.


----------



## cpowel10 (Jan 27, 2011)

MudDucker said:


> All three lakes I mentioned have improved ramps.  Banks is probably the most improved, because it is a federal facility.  It is free too.  Rays has a small charge ($1 I think) and Paradise has a charge.  Not sure what it is.



Are you talking about paradise PFA outside of tifton?  If so when did they start charging?


----------



## 7smitty14 (Jan 27, 2011)

There will be a tournament at paradise pfa in tifton this sat the 29th from 645 am to 2. 25 bucks per team or boat and payback 100%. after its over we will discuss a new club. come and have a good time and meet new people


----------



## Tomboy Boots (Jan 27, 2011)

cpowel10 said:


> Are you talking about paradise PFA outside of tifton?  If so when did they start charging?



I think he was referring to Paradise Fish Camp south of Valdosta.


----------



## nickf11 (Jan 28, 2011)

He must have been because as of less than a year ago, there was no charge to fish paradise pfa, but $10 a night to camp there.


----------



## nickf11 (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm bumping my old thread rather than starting a new one. Update in the opening post ^^^


----------

